# clomid question



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

hi everybody, just a quick question. My consultant has just prescribed 100mg of clomid for 6 months and I'm feeling positive although i have to wait another cycle for AF to come before I can start. My question is what is the difference in the amount to be taken, I notice some girls take 50mg and others 150mg? what is the criteria? also I will be taking my pills on days 2-6, again I know of a friend who took hers on different days? whats the criteria here? 
I'm an information addict really, and feel the need to find out as much as I can!! forgot to ask when at appointmet  

thanks

Shara


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Shara,

the dosage depends on what the DR/Cons believes you need to make you ovulate. Most people start on 50mg and have blood tests/scans to see if its working before they are moved to a higher dose.  As for the days you take them, as long as they are taken before CD10 its fine. Some people are told days 3-7, some 1-5. Most are told days 2-6 though.

Hope this helps a bit.

xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I was on 50mg taking them on CD1-5, my GP wanted to start me on a lower dose and then see how things went.  I was given 3 months supply and had a cd21 blood test on my second month which confirmed that I had ov. that month.

Then on my 3rd month I got my BFP.  Finger crossed for you.

Kim xxx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks for replies, i got the prescription through a private consultant and he has not mentioned follie tracking or anything but he told me to go to my GP for a test on the 21cd to see if I am ovulating. 
shara


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I take 50mg days 2-5, so a bit less than most ladies here. Seems it depends on the cons. I only had one FT scan done on cycle one which they said i was going to ovulate, but ive had no day 21 BT ?  I'm just about to start cycle 4.

Good luck to you.  Also, if you take them at night you may experience less side effects - just to let you know        Jo x


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks for the night time tip jo, I will defo do that, good luck  shara


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I took 6mths of 50mg clomid to boost as ovulate naturally so stayed on lower dose.
I took from cd2-6...

If clomid is started earlier in cycle eg cd1 or 2 then its supposed to have less effect on the womb lining eg helps prevent it thinning and also less effect on cervical mucus eg drying it up...both these things can be side effects of clomid.  Also, its thought the earlier you take the more follicles develop.

Its really down to the individual consultant as to what dose and days you're prescribed...

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm in the same position as you.  I have also started on 100mg of Clomid and have just finished my first month and on the second week of ovulation.  This is my last chance of conceiving due to having an ectopic so I'm hoping this is really going to work!!

I have been told by my gyni lady that 100gm is the maximum I can take and wil hopefully increase our chances.  Let us know how you get on and my thoughts are with you.

Good luck lovely!

Scouser xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Scouser, why have they said its your last chance? ive had an ectopic last year, just curious??!


Shara, well im about to take my clomid shortly as I'm cd2 today. this is my 4th cycle so hoping its my last too! (although im not too hopeful to be honest).

 to us all xxx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

to you both, hope you get good news soon. I'm waiting for next AF before i can start, never thought I would be hoping for AF to arrive sooner rather than later! 

shara


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I hope AF wont be long for you then, and you can crack on and join us with the   pills!!!  

I know what you mean about info addict, i am terrible, cant stop surfing and reading !!!

Jo x


----------

